# Cant connect my ST510V6 router (thomson Acetel) to my talktalk DSL broadband



## oggmeist (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all,

First if this post is in the wrong section I apologise and ask that it be forwarded to the relevent section thank you:smile:

Ok well I have a talktalk broadband account in the LS19 area of the UK but I want to use my st510v6 router instead of the smartax MT822-CNXT-R which I was supplied with by talktalk

AFter talking with the tech dept they gave my the settings which the router uses for their broadband ADSL connection


VPI=0
VCI=38
DNS= 0.0.0.0 (both primary and secondry)
Authentication= CHAP
Encapsulation= ppp over ATM (PPPoA)
VC= MUX
MTU= 1432


However I cannot now log onto my routers IP which is 10.0.0.138 I believe not sure ) P
I also beleive its using ADSL+2 format which talktalk say it needs to be
So how can I get this router to work now. I know that the router works fine as I had no problem with my previous ISP and have reset it. So how can I log onto it to configure it to be compatible with talktalks settings ?? (above)

I want to try this as talktalk appears to have throttled/blocked my tcp/Udp ports and I cannot use P2p software properly (ie its firewalling KAD):upset:

Some people using routers say they dont have this problem and I already know how to forward the ports but I cannot set it up to work or reach the settings page where the configurations are, including portforwarding

The indicators on the router show all lights green except the internet LED

Can any1 help me with this?? I will try and give as much Information as I can if thats needed:smile:

thks for your time


Peace


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you should be able to reset to factory defaults and access the configuration screens of the router. If that doesn't work, I'd suspect the router is broken.


----------



## oggmeist (Jul 5, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Well, you should be able to reset to factory defaults and access the configuration screens of the router. If that doesn't work, I'd suspect the router is broken.



Hmm mixed reaction to your reply. I am grateful that my post as been given a reply so soon but the content of it is not what i expected:sigh:

Im not sure why you suspect my router is broken It was working fine with the old ISP and theres no reason to beleive that its damage/broken in any way but yes I cant reach its IP/configutration screen.

Q Without internet connection should I be able to reach the config/ip addy of the router?? If So how should I be able to do this?:4-dontkno
I beleive the router has been reset I pressed the reset button for an estimated 10 seconds:wink: as well all the operating LEDs are green expect the internet indicator which isnt showing.

How would you set-up configure the internet connection and/or router so that its functional and able to access the web??:4-dontknow

1 more thing:laugh: Can I/someone edit my profile as I want to add an "a" to my username i miss-spelt it:embarased

Thanks again


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, all that is required to access the configuration screens of almost any standard SOHO broadband router is an Ethernet cable to the computer. No other connections are necessary.

Reset the router to factory defaults, then boot the attached computer. Please post this when you have done that.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## oggmeist (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok heres the output i got..

Microsoft Windows [Version 5.2.3790]
(C) Copyright 1985-2003 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : oggmeista
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-12-48-7A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.18.72.122
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 July 2008 14:27:49
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 July 2008 14:32:04

Ethernet adapter Talk Talk Broadband:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-7E-41-B3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

Just to add whenever I tried to go to the config ip, 10.0.0.138 I beleive it is; the connection kept timing out

The Leds on the front of the display were:

power: solid green
Ethernet: flashing green(slowly) & solid green
DSL: solid green
internet: off


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There you go, you have DHCP disabled on the wired NIC, which is why you can't connect.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------

